# How to tell if a horse is a good weight



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You want moderate. A body score of 5 is ideal. The chart I just posted isn't as comprehensive as some I've seen but it's the best I could find with a quick google.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The scale that's most often used is the Henneke system of body condition scoring. It's a measure of fat deposits in certain areas of the horse and to really score a horse you need to have be hands-on. Sometimes you can make a guess from photos, but this can be deceptive as the angle of the photo and position of the horse can make a huge difference.

Next time your vet is out, have him/her show you where to palpate and what to feel for.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Agree(as usual) with Verona. Look up the Henneke condition scoring. 'Ideal' is between 4 & 5.5. You need to consider the whole horse. Some for eg. can be fat but still ribby. Some can be 'peachy bum' without being obese. Some can have their spine sticking out, lack muscle etc, without lacking 'condition'....

It also depends on the type of horse, the work they do - are they an athlete or 'paddock potato'? Eg. an 'ideal' weight for a working endurance horse would be about 4. & their general weight & wellbeing. Eg. are they long term in 'good condition' or do they get regular 'hard seasons' to use up the fat stores?


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Pretty Simple:
Feel over the ribs and look at the general all-round condition.


----------



## None505 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I don't have a horse but I am trying to get lots of info on hand for when my mom gets one since she asks me all of her animal questions.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Remember too, that ribs aren't ALWAYS a good indicator of condition. I had a filly who I rehabbed from emaciation, and her ribs showed right up to the end. However, she WAS gaining weight. You have to look at other areas too...including their topline (spinal area), tailhead, neck, chest, and shoulders to figure out what their condition really is.

This is early into the filly's rehab, when she was coming out of a horrific injury, stall rest, and emaciation. Clearly she is FAR too skinny. Yes, because her ribs are showing, but also because of the 'dent' seen between her butt bone and back, hollow withers, the 'ewe' of the neck, how thin her neck is, the very narrow stance, and the pointy croup.










you can see what I mean by the neck better in this photo. You also see that big bulge where her neck meets her poll. This isn't because of bad conformation, it is because she is just THAT skinny.









here was her spine before she shed out, about 3 weeks before the first picture. 









in this photo a few weeks later, you STILL see ribs, but notice how the gap between her croup and spine has disappeared, and how her neck has filled out a little.









at this point her butt still had that angular appearance, which indicates she was still too thin. She was also wormy as you can see by the bulgy belly.









the bulge at her neck disappeared after this:









this is a great picture showing that just because ribs ARE NOT showing doesn't mean the horse is at a good weight. See how in this photo you see no ribs, but her topline has dropped, her hips are sunk in, and she still gives off a 'skinny horse' vibe?









near the end at her optimal weight though, ribs didn't show but could be felt, her spine was fully covered, and her hips were fleshed out. Her booty was round...ISH (not fully, she was a Tb after all!) and her neck was full.


















all of that being said, it takes some experience to really be able to tell what condition a horse is in, but consider the WHOLE horse, not just the ribs. Look at the spine, withers, hips, croup, neck, and chest as indicators.

Can't tell you much about a fat horse though...I never had that luxury. LOL


----------



## None505 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks, those pictures and descriptions are great.


----------

